# stress



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

I read some where that the frogs can get really stressed out on the way home. The article said the display characteristics of being dead.Is there any way if i can tell if they are alive ? Im asking this because my frogs where hopping alot while in the deli cups and when i got them home the slowly stopped moving, and i dont know if they are dead or just really stressed.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just put the 'dead' frogs in their enclosure and leave them alone for several hours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

okay, thanks.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Are these the frogs you just bought from Glenn?

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

no i just bought them from incredible pets i live by them they are the ones advertising the pumillos.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh, right, sorry I got confused. Are these the auratus you posted about today?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Keep any eye on the temps and humidity too.

Over 80 and it can kill them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

The temp in the house is like 75 and the viv. dosent have a very hot light on it. can the humidity be too high ?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

No, 100% humidity would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

okay,my frogs are still laying there the article i read was at herptologic.net. just wondering has this happend to any one else ? also how much tap water does it take to kill them ? and does spring water work for misting ? (for the record no i didnt spray them with tap water)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

they are not moving at all?


Did you leave them in a hot car? You coul go get some pedialite, but it might be too late.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

no i didnt leave them in a hot car i took them straight home. 


"Stress in Poison dart frogs "



"It’s important to realize that handling and transporting these frogs cause them quite a bit of stress. This may result in behavior that closely imitates death. They spasm, stretch their legs, bend their arms and then become absolutely still. They appear to be dead and may remain like this for more than an hour, or even overnight. But beware; they may not be dead at all! In complete frustration, I have actually left such a frog in the vivarium overnight and returned the next morning to find it alive and seemingly healthy. So, do not throw away any frog that appears dead too soon! Treat you frogs as if they were fish, watch them in their terrarium but do not make a habit of taking them out and handling them."

this is from herpetologic.net


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't know how much I believe that when ever I saw one of my frogs that looked like they were dead they _were_ dead if they dont move for a long time its not a good sign


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Froggurl said:


> I don't know how much I believe that when ever I saw one of my frogs that looked like they were dead they _were_ dead if they dont move for a long time its not a good sign


Just to back up Sean, I too have read that statement on his web site. The very first frogs that we ever had shipped to us all came in dead. Same thing as Sean, we just left the deli cup that they were in inside of the tank and in the morning one of them was alive. They were very much DEAD. We flipped them over and took pics to prove that they came in dead. Just incase we left them alone. Now at least we have one of them instead of none. So from personal experience, I back up Sean's statement.

Geckobooth- good luck with your frogs.

-Shelley


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Any luck with the frogs this morning?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

no they are goners.....I still cant figure out why though.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I had an unhealthy D. azureus froglet do this a long time ago. I had moved the frog to a quarantine container because it was loosing weight and having a hard time catching food. When I put it in the new container it lay motionless with its legs sprawled out except for a few twitches. I used some white sugar and disolved it in dechlorinated tap water and used an eye-dropper to put a drop on the frogs back which brought the frog back to life right away. This was quite a few years ago and it's kind of a fuzzy memory. I don't remember if I called the breeder and she told me to use the sugar water or if I read about it in an article or magazine, anyone else heard of using sugar water to jump start dart frogs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

well I just read that in the advanced section that they were wild caught staright from panama. The guys said to pu them n quaritine but they didnt tell me that when i bought them. they didnt mention anything abou them being w.c. or i wouldve done so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Geckobooth,

Every frog you buy should be put in quarantine for 90 days.
There are a lot of things that can get into your collection if you don't
I treat *every* new frog I bring into my house as a wild caught.

How did you carry your frogs home?
If I hand carry my frogs I try to put them in a cooler or something that will help protect them from rapid temperature fluctuations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

well they called back and they are going to give me replacements. they soaked a towel and put it in a deli cup. i only live like 5 minutes away and thats when traffics bad. I dont think temperature got to them.But im still not sure how they died. right nw im going to clean out my gravel and get all the water out soo when I go get my new ones illknow every things safe. For quaritine would i just put them in a swearter box with moist towels ?


----------

